

A Farewell Ahoy — Thanks For Everything, TechCrunch (Jason Kincaid leaving) - mirceagoia
http://jasonkincaid.net/post/18195375464/a-farewell-ahoy-thanks-for-everything-techcrunch

======
jkincaid
Thanks for posting this here, I'm a big fan of Hacker News.

By the way, I'll have some free time (at least for the next few weeks), so if
any HN folks have any questions related to PR, feel free to shoot me a note
(email is in my profile).

~~~
gs7
I very much enjoyed TC Cribs. Best of luck to you in your future endeavors!

------
rhizome
Remember people, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.

~~~
funkah
OK. TechCrunch is not one of the absolute worst websites ever to grace the
internet, its employees are not the dregs of our industry, and contemplating
the opportunities available to those who worked on it definitely does not give
me a god damn ulcer. Under no circumstances is the world a worse place in
every single way for its existence.

~~~
rhizome
Since there's no such thing as bad publicity, even (not) describing their
problems benefits them.

~~~
AznHisoka
You just created a game where noone can win

